# red-ear turtle



## bamdad (Aug 6, 2007)

hey guys i got a red-ear turtle in my ps tank. he's like 3-4cm long. i have had him for like 3 weeks & he has only eaten once. he just sleeps on his little piece of foam. watching. he doesnt dive in the water either. is there anything wrong? should i do anythin?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

bamdad said:


> hey guys i got a red-ear turtle *in my ps tank*. he's like 3-4cm long. i have had him for like 3 weeks & he has only eaten once. he just sleeps on his little piece of foam. watching. he doesnt dive in the water either. *is there anything wrong*? should i do anythin?












Re-read those highlighted parts.

The problem is he's in a tank with piranhas.

You have him in a tank with predators that will kill him. Take him out asap and find him a new home. Red ears are swimmers and need to spend time in the water otherwise they can deydrate and die. Not to mention this is a turtle that has the potential to grow to be 14" long. And will need a tank of at LEAST 90 gallons at that point. Beyond this, the turtle needs special uvb lighting, a heated basking spot and extra good filtration because it's technically even messier than the piranhas you have in there.

But like I said. Do the poor thing a favour and find it a new home asap.


----------



## bamdad (Aug 6, 2007)

Mettle said:


> hey guys i got a red-ear turtle *in my ps tank*. he's like 3-4cm long. i have had him for like 3 weeks & he has only eaten once. he just sleeps on his little piece of foam. watching. he doesnt dive in the water either. *is there anything wrong*? should i do anythin?












Re-read those highlighted parts.

The problem is he's in a tank with piranhas.

You have him in a tank with predators that will kill him. Take him out asap and find him a new home. Red ears are swimmers and need to spend time in the water otherwise they can deydrate and die. Not to mention this is a turtle that has the potential to grow to be 14" long. And will need a tank of at LEAST 90 gallons at that point. Beyond this, the turtle needs special uvb lighting, a heated basking spot and extra good filtration because it's technically even messier than the piranhas you have in there.

But like I said. Do the poor thing a favour and find it a new home asap.
[/quote]

tnx dude, i thought he can live with the ps. actually the guy at the store told me that. ill do the favour right away


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Rule #1: Never outright trust the people at the pet store. They're still retail sales people and will tell you anything to make a sale. And beyond that they're often not very educated in how to properly keep the animals they're selling... There are exceptions, but like that word 'exception' indicates, it's definitely harder to find those individuals.

What are you planning on doing with the turtle now?


----------

